# Smith Variant Brim helmet and Skullcandy audio kits



## jaywbigred (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone know for sure that any of the Skullcandy audio kits advertised on the Smith website fit the Smith Variant Brim helmet?

I ask because, while Smith does sell a version of the Variant Brim with the audio already in place, it does so only in black. I would love to get the red Variant Brim helmet and then add audio.

Kits on the Smith Website:

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Snow+Helmets/Audio+Kits/

Helmet I want (in red)

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Snow+Helmets/Adult+Helmets/Variant+Brim/view/


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone know for sure that any of the Skullcandy audio kits advertised on the Smith website fit the Smith Variant Brim helmet?
> 
> I ask because, while Smith does sell a version of the Variant Brim with the audio already in place, it does so only in black. I would love to get the red Variant Brim helmet and then add audio.
> 
> ...




FWIW that brim is very delicate...  Iceman's hasn't broken off yet but I can see it breaking eventually...  Other than that its a cool looking helmet


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

You'd think they'd mention what kits fit what helmets.  I have to imagine that they have a kit to fit the variant though.  Maybe shoot them an email?


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty sure a friend of mine has the Variant with a skull candy audio kit and he likes it a lot.  Those ear peices should work no matter what color helmet.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You'd think they'd mention what kits fit what helmets.  I have to imagine that they have a kit to fit the variant though.  Maybe shoot them an email?



I know, right? Total website fail. Ugh.

I mean, they have to fit SOME portion of the Smith product line, or it wouldn't make sense for Smith to include them on their website.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 17, 2011)

They don't have red.  They only have Heritage Clay Evolve. ;-)

My friend just picked one of those up.  Awesome helmet.  Now if they would only show up on SAC.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You'd think they'd mention what kits fit what helmets.  I have to imagine that they have a kit to fit the variant though.  Maybe shoot them an email?



Good idea re: shooting them an email. Here was their response:

"Hi Jason,

Thank you for your email.  I am sorry for the lack of clarity on the website.  All adult Smith helmets now have zippers on the bottom of the ear pads to allow for "Drop in" audio kits. The Twin Tip, Single-shot, and Universal Blue Tooth audio kits fit in the Variant Brim.  With the Twin Tip and Single Shot the kits just drop into the existing ear pads.  The Blue Tooth kit comes with replacement ear pads as shown on the website.  Please don't hesitate to contact me with any questions you have.

Thank you,
Christy Tullis
Smith Optics"

Makes sense, and that was what I would've guessed, but nice to get some confirmation.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2011)

Would it be that hard to put that info on the website??


----------

